# Bandas de frecuencia liberadas en Argentina



## zzoffer (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola

Me surge la duda sobre q bandas de frecuencia están liberadas en Argentina, y que restricciones de potencias, usos, etc tienen. Por lo q se la de 2.4Ghz y 5.8Ghz lo estan, pero como importan de otros paises ceo muchos aparatos funcionando a 868MHz (europa) ,900Mhz(EEUU), 430MHz(?). Si alguien tiene información se agradece


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2008)

¿ Por que no entras en la pagina de la CNC ? (Comision Nacional de Comunicaciones)


Se supone que alli deberia decir algo


----------



## zzoffer (Feb 12, 2008)

Me fije y es un quilombo, no se entiende nada, alguien sabe?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2008)

Tal vez un radioaficionado o club de radioaficionados.


----------

